# Cold brew anyone?



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Is anyone making this? I've been experimenting last few days with different beans and have had varying results.

Best so far was a medium roasted Mexican bean that made a really aromatic, dark burgundy brew.

Anyone care to share tips and experiences?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Is anyone making this? I've been experimenting last few days with different beans and have had varying results.
> 
> Best so far was a medium roasted Mexican bean that made a really aromatic, dark burgundy brew.
> 
> Anyone care to share tips and experiences?


How do you grind?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Tiny bit finer than drip. 30g grounds, 300 ml water at room temperature. 90 minutes brew at room temp then into the fridge for an hour before filtering through an aeropress very gently then V60 with a double layered filter for clarity.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Tiny bit finer than drip. 30g grounds, 300 ml water at room temperature. 90 minutes brew at room temp then into the fridge for an hour before filtering through an aeropress very gently then V60 with a double layered filter for clarity.


Is there anything you don't filter it though?

I have the Hario cold dripper, and the filter on that is just a french press mesh filter, which works well.

Still makes a clean cup.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I only used the second filter as the brew seemed darker and cloudier than the times I had hot brewed the same beans. It was purely to see if I could clarify it a bit and it worked really well.

Like I said, that's really the only one I've been happy with and would part with cash for so I'll keep experimenting.

I might try infusing a filter paper sometime.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I only used the second filter as the brew seemed darker and cloudier than the times I had hot brewed the same beans. It was purely to see if I could clarify it a bit and it worked really well.
> 
> Like I said, that's really the only one I've been happy with and would part with cash for so I'll keep experimenting.
> 
> I might try infusing a filter paper sometime.


Try getting a bottle and putting a single, tiny hole in the cap, then using it to drip over some grinds in the AP for a few hours into a FP or something to create a crude cold drip.

Also, I find that iced coffee ages, after a few days it tends to taste better than when it's fresh.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

My Bruer was delivered last week, so I've been playing.









Going with 50g of coffee and 600g of water with a 1 drip/second rate at the moment. Coffee ground to slightly coarser than filter. Takes about 9 hours to go through. Using room temperature water at the moment. May try the chilled water/ice method later on.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Here's what I have rigged up for the afternoon as I'm playing about with odds and ends of packets.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

It needs to drip at a slower rate than once ever 1.5 seconds.

If the water runs though too fast, it doesn't extract at all.

The dose looks tiny, how much did you use?

Also, use a paper filter on top of the dose to stop the water dripping straight though the middle.



Scotford said:


> Here's what I have rigged up for the afternoon as I'm playing about with odds and ends of packets.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Right, started again and dripping at 2-3 seconds, filter on top of grinds now too.

Still playing with 25g, 300ml at the moment. Will update when I pull it out of a fridge in the morning.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Right, started again and dripping at 2-3 seconds, filter on top of grinds now too.
> 
> Still playing with 25g, 300ml at the moment. Will update when I pull it out of a fridge in the morning.


The drip will slow down as water volume decreases.

Make sure you keep tabs on how its dripping though.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah, I've been checking it regularly. Will keep doing so until later.


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm intrigued by this method. Can I ask what you do with it when you take it out of the fridge? Do you drink it cold, or is it strong enough that you can dilute with hot water?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251466951486

I found this ghetto eBay one from Korea.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I scrapped the whole lot off and made a 5l bucket by mixing 350g very coarsely ground coffee with a litre pf filtered water, stirring for 1minute, steep for 2 hours then top up with 4 more litres cold filtered then brew in fridge for 12 hours.

Strained through muslin and jaycloth, then filtered through paper.

Tastes great, actually. Scoop of vanilla ice cream, 200 ml cold brew and 50ml milk is my fave so far!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Last summer I made some cascara cordial as an alternative to cold coffee.

Overnight steep of water and cascara, then filter.

Next reduce over heat in a saucepan with some sugar to make a syrup and leave to cool.

Dilute to taste with still or sparkling water over ice.

Tasted a bit like cherry coke (suppose it depends on the cascara), but a lot more fruity, and didn't leave fuzzy teeth.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with brewing pour over onto ice as a cold brew method? I've only tried it once with okish results but seen as the sun is out... I found the slower cold drip methods make a very different tasting cup, I wasn't such a fan.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Replace 40-50% of the hot water with ice in your Cup / glass and brew the rest as normal. This way it dilutes to the same concentration.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Replace 40-50% of the hot water with ice in your Cup / glass and brew the rest as normal. This way it dilutes to the same concentration.


I've made a Chemex with 200g water and 200g ice in the bottom before . Tasty....


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Was introduced to cold brew a couple of weeks ago at Origin's Brewhouse in Porthleven, met a really enthusiastic and skilled barista there who got us tasting some, and he gave us some tips to get started. I got a Hario cold brew now, using the 8% weight rule, so 40g in 500g cold water, grind finer than cafetiere, and leave in the fridge for 16hrs at least, before removing the central grinds filter leaving the coffee ready to go over ice. He suggested light roast natural process beans might be best. First batch I ground a bit too fine and lacked the clarity of taste we expected. Made more yesterday with slightly coarser grind, and should be ready to try later today. So sweet, complex and wine-like, and MrsP didn't even need sugar! Waiting to see how it turns out.....


----------



## Ralphus84 (May 9, 2014)

I tried some at the new Coffee Shop/Restaurant Lyle's in Shoreditch on Wednesday. I liked it so much I had a go last night (Thursday) I have yet to try it (saving it for the afternoon).

Was Really easy, I used standard kitchen stuffs and only had to buy the coffee extra (I didn't disrupt my ongoing mignon dialing).

I decided to go with some darker Czech roasted beans from Nicaragua, I asked for them to be ground coursely (What they use for their V60's).

- I combined 40g coffee with 500g Volvic water, using a wooden spoon handle in a measuring Jug.

- Covered in clingfilm and left overnight to steep for approx 12 hours.

- Using chemex filter paper, a sieve and another measuring jug I filtered out the grounds.

- Poured into a nicer looking Bottle and shoved it in the fridge.

As I say yet to try it, but I have a small sample waiting to be drank in the fridge at work (Currently trying out my new Impress Brewer with the same coffee).

Will post on here what it tastes like later this afternoon. It will most likely be the first of many attempts while i tweak it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Please don't spam the forum with your nonsense.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Healthy Coffee spam posts removed


----------



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ive put 60g Nicaragua in a french press with 800ml cold water. Leaving it overnight will try in morning!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Just had half of an inverted Aeropress cold brew: 20g HB Ethiopa Chelelectu fine grind, added to 200g of Volvic, wetted & flipped, left in the fridge on a mug overnight.

Delicious, very much like the hot brews I have been having from this coffee this week (more sweet pink grapefruit/blood orange than lemon icing for me), just more concentrated.

What I did wrong: Probably because of the temperature hardening up the bung, the Aeropress was very hard to press. Tomorrow I'll have the rest & give the Aeropress a little time out of the fridge to see if that helps loosen it up...I promised myself last time I'd use a French press for cold brew, should have done that & used the Aeropress as a filter. I plan to fill the Aeropress with the FP cold brew (holding back the grinds) when inverted, flip, let the coffee settle, then plunge slow.


----------

